# >Delphox?



## Alex4U (Nov 8, 2016)

Since some teachers are not coming to school, i taked my time to draw this shit
probably is one of my favorites draws i maked.
im not longer "Random Draw"
I don't have more to say 
(bored intensifies)

How i started and finished:
Pencil, making the face, ears, etc.
next coloring (Red, Orange, and Yellow)
And... i maked this *homunculus*


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice one!


Thank you


----------



## migles (Nov 8, 2016)

now do fennekin


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 8, 2016)

migles said:


> now do fennekin


oko uwu 
probably tomorrow...


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 9, 2016)

migles said:


> now do fennekin


ugh, i draw it, but i don't know if you "like it or not" :/
what do you say? want to see? :/


----------



## migles (Nov 12, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> ugh, i draw it, but i don't know if you "like it or not" :/
> what do you say? want to see? :/


why isn't it posted already?


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 12, 2016)

migles said:


> why isn't it posted already?


I POST HERE OR IN ANOTHER THREAD?1!1!1?


----------



## migles (Nov 12, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> I POST HERE OR IN ANOTHER THREAD?1!1!1?


of course here!


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 18, 2016)

migles said:


> of course here!


UGH, I'M SORRY IF I'M LATE POSTING THIS, HOMEWORK IS CONSUMING ME
Anyway, here is 2 draws, i don't know what do you think...
(because is my first time drawing Fennekin)
CAM00718 is a quick draw


----------



## migles (Nov 18, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> UGH, I'M SORRY IF I'M LATE POSTING THIS, HOMEWORK IS CONSUMING ME
> Anyway, here is 2 draws, i don't know what do you think...
> (because is my first time drawing Fennekin)
> CAM00718 is a quick draw


that fennekin is so sexy


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 18, 2016)

migles said:


> that fennekin is so sexy


:^)


----------

